# crazy rat



## orange21 (Feb 14, 2007)

about 3 months ago, I got 2 cutie, female baby rats. They were both origionally feeder rats, and I inadvertently chose one who was quite sick with mycoplasmosis. (I am a new rat owner and was naive to any of the signs). However, after the sick little rat started to get really bad, I took her to the vet, got her on antibiotics, and she seems to have recovered (from the mycoplasma at least).

She was however, left with a severe head tilt, and exhibits many neurological "ticks." I assumed she also had an ear infection (which the vet also thought was a possibility). However, she seems quite well, physically at least, and seems quite happy.

But my question is regarding some of her behavior. She is constantly pushing bedding around the cage like crazy! It's like she wants it out of her hut at all costs. I guess she could be "nesting" but still, she is quite excessive! 

She also can no longer poop where she pleases as it just comes out whenever and whereever she has the need. I assume this is a neurological deficit.

Lastly she can get manic sometimes and just jumps around like a crazy ball of energy. Her sister seems to put up with it until eventually she will just have to "force groom" her into submission. The crazy rat likes to groom her sister too, and the sane one will take it... up to a point.

The crazy rat likes to run in circles too, but I think that is from her ear infection.

Oh and I mean no disrespect when addressing my rat as "crazy", it is only the best way I can refer to her! I have a real Pinky and the Brain... hahaha (for all you who know what I am referring to =)).

Any thoughts on her true motivations for this bedding free-for-all would be appreciated! She really pours so much of her energy into this activity of hers! Thanks!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Pushing the bedding around the cage is normal. Rats like to rearrange things and this is just part of it. We have 2 females; one does it, the other doesn't. Unless you are using cedar or pine (which are a big no no for rats!), I don't think you need to worry on that one.

The running around like crazy - if she's a young rat, it could be that she just has bundles of energy. Also, when female rats are in heat, they get a bit hyper, too. They will run everywhere, bounce around, jump - generally do everything at 90mph! Female rats are in heat every 4 days - could it coincide with her behavior?

I don't know about the myco or pooping business, I'm sorry, but I have experienced your other two points and thought I'd mention it. Good luck with them!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Do they have a runing wheel? Two of my younger rats LOVE the wheel. lol But it has a funny side affect... Whenever they run there tail goes up like when there on the wheel!!! LOL!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Generally a head tilt is caused by a few things. Inner ear infection, stroke and, PT. Myco doesn't cause head tilt, but she most likely had a severe inner ear infection. A lot of rats when treated (a long course of abs for inner ear, its a tough one) improve their tilt or even go back to normal, but if it was a really bad one that was untreated for awhile she probably has residual tilt.

The pushing of the bedding is a personality quirk, I have non-tilties that do that all the time.
The crazy amount of energy? Welcome to the world of girls. 
The running in circles means her head tilt is tipping her most likely. Do you have a pic you can post to show us her head tilt?

My rats poop anywhere/everywhere so what do you mean she has no control?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Do they have a runing wheel? Two of my younger rats LOVE the wheel. lol But it has a funny side affect... Whenever they run there tail goes up like when there on the wheel!!! LOL!!


That is hilarious! I will have to look out for that with our two runners :lol:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

its weird ppl sayin about female rats in heat, my daisy never acted odd or different eva!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

fallinstar said:


> its weird ppl sayin about female rats in heat, my daisy never acted odd or different eva!


Were'd this come from??


----------

